# Alko BT 1800 Axle



## bazo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi All,
I am re posting an old thread here hoping to gain some new info. I have a Hymer on Fiat with an Alko torsion flat bar axle. I am trying to get some info on how to repair this axle. It is sagging on one side and I suspect there is a broken torsion bar. I am in the process of dismantling, but have come to a standstill today as I have no idea how to go about removing the swingarm from the axle. It has been in the one position for 18 yrs and I think it is going to be a bitch to shift. there isnt much room for an extractor or anything and I am hoping someone has done this work before. I know some members have been in touch last year but I cant contact them this year.
Any help greatly appreciated.
Tony


----------



## bazo (Aug 17, 2010)

Just a final update..I dropped the axle, removed the swing arms to reveal a badly broken torsion set up caused no doubt by lack of maintenance. New replacement BTR1 ordered from alko and a lot of disassembly/reassembly of hubs etc to be done. Fun summer ahead


----------

